# The not-so-secret-anymore bike



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, I bought this Addict Cycles DJ frame. It's super nice. Lot's of machining, good welds, good tubing. Frame weight is a hair under 5 pounds. It's anodized black. I got a real good deal on it. Right after I got it built up, I saw a bunch of them show up on eBay. That kind of bothered me. I thought I was special. Oh well, I'm still the only one in Illinois to have one.

Still minus some bling. I was supposed to get a silver King headset, but they sent me black. Whatever, it was free. Was going to get one of those KMC x9 gold chains and other bits of gold, but huzzah! I found a new Wipperman 9x1 in my parts box, and I know how well they work, so I used that.

Chris King headset
Koski Stronghold Deluxe stem
Titec Hellbent DH bars
Rockshox Pike fork
ODI Rogue lock-on grips
Avid Juicy 7 brakes mated to 203mm Hayes V8 rotors
Hope QR seat collar
Thomson 27.2x330 seatpost
Halo SAS wheelset, bolt-on rear
Truvativ DHLT bb
Bontrager Big Earl cranks
Blackspire Lexan 1/2" c4 bashguard
e13 36t Guide Ring
e13 SRS chainguide
XT Cassette
Wipperman Connex 1x9 chain
SRAM x.9 shifter
SRAM x.9 mid cage rear derailleur
Shimano XTR housing

Real solid build, not much that I want to change. Might change the bar/stem setup and I want a SRAM PG990 cassette. Kidd is helping me out with some laser cut aluminum rotors to try out.

I kinda miss my Coiler, I've been hitting mostly the same stuff on the hardtail. I do miss the suspension in the real rough sections.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess you guys would want some pictures of the new bike...









Addict Cycles









Nice machining









Integrated tensioners with optional derailleur hanger/grind guard (can be bolted on both sides).









Nice machined headtube, came faced/reamed and ready to go. Wrong color CK headset, and some carbon bits.

















Street mode









Up the travel and it's ready to drop-in









Dropout/disc mount


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

nice rig, how does it feel on 24's ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Much better now that I don't have 1200g tires and DH tubes in them anymore. I've always liked my Halos. I love how it rides with 24s, I might throw on my 26s just to give it a try, but I'm lazy. There are some bikes that ride like crap with 24s, this is not one of them.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

I wanna party with you dude!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

if i new were you lived id steal that bike so fast
haha just kiding
but seriously nice bike


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

That's a SICK frame. The build looks great.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, smooth build, looks pretty capable of tackling most all... 

but, hey, just gotta say, are 203mm rotors necessary on 24" wheels? I've seriously thought of even going with a 140mm hope rear... but I guess if you're huckin' the chuck, and you want instant grab, it's you're rig anyway....
I do really like the boxed in rear dropouts with tensioners...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice bike! How much did you pay to get that?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, the 203s are overkill, but they came from my Coiler, and I do plan to race DH on it, so meh. I've got some 203mm laser cut aluminum rotors to throw on it still. I also got a new set of Saint cranks to throw on.

I got way hooked up. 180 shipped express for the frame. Most of the parts came off my Coiler. The tires, SRAM setup, Wipperman chain, e13 chainguide, Thomson post, and Saint cranks, and King headset are new. I got some of the parts for free, and some for way below cost. I paid cost for the rear derailleur and tires.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

In other words, you got an incredible deal on it?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

That's a great looking bike. Like the black frame with white wheels. Killer deal for frame with welds like that.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Those frames used to go for 625, I think they're trying to clear them out. Selling for 375 plus ship right now. Good deal considering the quality of these frames.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Not asking to buy, but how much would someone have to offer you for you to sell it?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Around 2500. At retail, it's got almost that much into it in just parts.

You aren't the first person to ask. And as you can see, it's clean. Only faults are chips in the powdercoat on the rims.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow. That bike totally blows anything I'm going to have for a long time right out of the water. 

What's the standover height? It looks pretty low, or is that just because of the wheel size?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

25 inch standover with the dual 24s.

Weighs 29.5 pounds.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Check this one out. Not necessarily my style, but no doubt smooth and simple. can't stand d-max wheels though, and don't ask me why there is no rear brake, maybe it's a euro thing... ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen it. He ran out of money.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice bike.
You guys are so lucky.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> Nice bike.
> You guys are so lucky.


Why am I lucky? I'm 17. I paid for it. I worked and saved. Mommy doesn't buy me sh!t. I pay for everything, including: 3 meals a day, clothes, school supplies, books, magazines, bikes, parts, anything else I want. My ma will pay for medicine when I'm sick, that's about it.

Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why am I lucky? I'm 17. I paid for it. I worked and saved. Mommy doesn't buy me sh!t. I pay for everything, including: 3 meals a day, clothes, school supplies, books, magazines, bikes, parts, anything else I want. My ma will pay for medicine when I'm sick, that's about it.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though.


For 3 years now i have been begging my mom to let me get a job during the summer.
At least you can do that. I'd rather be independent like you than have to grovel to my parents to get anything at all.
It's taken me 3 weeks to convince my parents to let me get a $20 SS kit that i will be paying for.:madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

PVC and a hacksaw my friend.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> PVC and a hacksaw my friend.


???
So you want me to bonk my parents with PVC pipe and then hacksaw them too?
:nono:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sure.

Naw, you can make SS spacers out of PVC.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't wait until I can make some money and buy myself some stuff that I want and not have to beg my parents for it during holidays . . . 

XSL_WiLL, are you moved out yet, 'cause paying for all your meals if you still live with your parents at age 17 seems kinda mean on your parents account. Aren't parents supposed to feed you until you move out or reach the age where you should be paying for all/nearly all your stuff (about the time you start college, or about the first year)?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No, I live at home. Starting my senior year soon.

My ma's cheap as hell. I don't care. Don't blow all your money on stuff you want, it's good to start saving now.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Sure.
> 
> Naw, you can make SS spacers out of PVC.


Not worth it. I'd still have to buy a cog, chain and tensioner.
I had to buy the chain today for $15, but still, the tensioner itself will cost at least $40. I'm getting 15 spacers, 3 cogs and a tensioner for $20.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

How's the pike and juicy's with hayes rotors treating you?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> Not worth it. I'd still have to buy a cog, chain and tensioner.
> I had to buy the chain today for $15, but still, the tensioner itself will cost at least $40. I'm getting 15 spacers, 3 cogs and a tensioner for $20.


Make sure the tensioner isn't a spring loaded one. They're pretty useless.

As for a chain, should've coughed up the dough for a bling (and very good) Shadow Conspiracy Interloc v2 half-link chain.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pike just got an oil change today with Torco RFF 10 wt. Wanted to see how the MC unit would respond to a more viscuous oil. Rebound seems quieter, compression is a bit firmer. Seems like the dampener is fairly sensitive to oil weights.

The Juicy 7s are by far the best brakes I've had thus far (out of half a dozen or so sets of hydros). No stuttering issues with the Hayes rotors. I'm now running them with a set of laser cut Al rotors, interesting combo. Aluminum has a lower friction coefficient than steel, so I'm thinking about putting the Hayes rotor back up front and using the aluminum one in the rear.


----------



## trail nazi (Apr 25, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Check this one out. Not necessarily my style, but no doubt smooth and simple. can't stand d-max wheels though, and don't ask me why there is no rear brake, maybe it's a euro thing... ?


All the cool dirt jumpers use coaster brakes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope that is sarcasm. There's genuinely no rear brake on that.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> No, I live at home. Starting my senior year soon.
> 
> My ma's cheap as hell. I don't care. Don't blow all your money on stuff you want, it's good to start saving now.


Always remember that the last shirt you wear does'nt have any pockets.

RTW.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Always remember that the last shirt you wear does'nt have any pockets.
> 
> RTW.


I'll be honest. I'm not even going to pretend I know what that means.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I'll be honest. I'm not even going to pretend I know what that means.


My Dad told me that. It means the shirt you are buried in has no pockets. It does'nt need to. You can't take it with you, ya know money.
It's good to save, and it's good to spend.
Life is short, and Life is what you make it.
Get the best bike you can afford.You will need to save when you are supporting a family. Some of the best memories you will have in 25 years will be of the bikes you ride now.
Trust me.
RTW.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

OH!

Yeah, I know what you mean by that. My dad told me that before he passed away. But it's always good to think about what's ahead. I see a lot of people who are really struggling just to get by from day to day, and I don't want to end up like that. Plus I still gotta pay room and board through college (tuition is done). I've got about 15 grand right now. Priorities are: car, college, bikes.

Besides, I've got a pretty kickass hardtail as it is. I'll get a new squish built up eventually.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> OH!
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean by that. My dad told me that before he passed away. But it's always good to think about what's ahead. I see a lot of people who are really struggling just to get by from day to day, and I don't want to end up like that. Plus I still gotta pay room and board through college (tuition is done). I've got about 15 grand right now. Priorities are: car, college, bikes.
> 
> Besides, I've got a pretty kickass hardtail as it is. I'll get a new squish built up eventually.


Yes you do.
And I'll bet your Dad is smiling right now.
Keep up the good work.
RTW.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Well, I bought this Addict Cycles DJ frame. It's super nice. Lot's of machining, good welds, good tubing. Frame weight is a hair under 5 pounds. It's anodized black. I got a real good deal on it. Right after I got it built up, I saw a bunch of them show up on eBay. That kind of bothered me. I thought I was special. Oh well, I'm still the only one in Illinois to have one.
> 
> Still minus some bling. I was supposed to get a silver King headset, but they sent me black. Whatever, it was free. Was going to get one of those KMC x9 gold chains and other bits of gold, but huzzah! I found a new Wipperman 9x1 in my parts box, and I know how well they work, so I used that.
> 
> ...


you're from illinois? where? are there regional forums or anything so members can meet up?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Naperville, Illinois, about 30 miles from Chicago.

standard235 (Zach) and Sombrio69 (Pat) are from Washington, Illinois. Chip Henderson and Angus are from the Chicago area.

Go to the list of forums, scroll down some. Nobody visits those forums though.

Where are you at? And which shop did you get your Assault from?

Are you Asian (as your s/n suggests)? I'm a very Americanized Ch1nky McSlanteyes.

If you're looking for somewhere to ride, Zach and Pat are heading out to Challenge Park in Joliet tomorrow. I should be out there with a friend on Friday.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Naperville, Illinois, about 30 miles from Chicago.
> 
> standard235 (Zach) and Sombrio69 (Pat) are from Washington, Illinois. Chip Henderson and Angus are from the Chicago area.
> 
> ...


not to get too off topic but....
i'm at chicago right now. i just finished my first year of medical school at UIC. i'm from moline, IL originally though, which is like a 2 hr drive west of you on 88. i got my assault from a bike shop in davenport, iowa. actually, i went to high school in aurora right next to you (at imsa, that was like over 5 years ago, maybe you've heard of it). and yes i'm asian (thai to be specific).
and i don't have a bike rack on my car yet, so i can't go too far with my bike (like joliet). what's challenge park? is it a dirt jumping place or something? honestly, i still suck and i need to get some safety equipment (like shin guards, which i don't even have yet). but it'd be cool to meet you guys and get some tips and stuff. and if you ever want to chat, feel free to IM me.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aznsap said:


> not to get too off topic but....
> i'm at chicago right now. i just finished my first year of medical school at UIC. i'm from moline, IL originally though, which is like a 2 hr drive west of you on 88. i got my assault from a bike shop in davenport, iowa. actually, i went to high school in aurora right next to you (at imsa, that was like over 5 years ago, maybe you've heard of it). and yes i'm asian (thai to be specific).
> and i don't have a bike rack on my car yet, so i can't go too far with my bike (like joliet). what's challenge park? is it a dirt jumping place or something? honestly, i still suck and i need to get some safety equipment (like shin guards, which i don't even have yet). but it'd be cool to meet you guys and get some tips and stuff. and if you ever want to chat, feel free to IM me.


Yeah, my ma wanted me to go to IMSA. I said hell no.

Challenge Park has a bit of everything: dirtjumps, skatepark, dual slalom course, short DH runs, northshore stuff, drops. It's a lot of fun and has something for every skill level.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Make sure the tensioner isn't a spring loaded one. They're pretty useless.
> 
> As for a chain, should've coughed up the dough for a bling (and very good) Shadow Conspiracy Interloc v2 half-link chain.


It is.
But oh well. I got the kit yesterday. I didn't expect much of the tensioner, so i knew it'd be a spring loaded one, but for $20, i dont' really care at all.

And I don't want to pay $25 for a chain.
I'm gettin the SRAM PC-1.


----------

